# Cost for fixing keyed body panels?



## PetMyGoat (May 22, 2010)

Some POS SOB  keyed my Goat the other day all the way down to the sheet metal- paint and primer flaking off. I have read that the only true fix is to sand and repaint the panel. It is about 3 feet of length from the passenger door handle to the rear fender. How much would this typically cost and what should I be aware of when taking to paint shop? I don't know much about paint/body work.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ok what i can tell you, from painting cars for three years, is that you should definatly file an insurance claim. it will be a comprehensive claim. comprehensive claim will not make your insurance go up.. i hope you have a low deductable.. also im not dishonest or anything but if i were i would go to the panels that may have a dent or a scratch and need fixed anyways and scratch them and say they are part of the damage. why not make lemonaid? also make sure the body shop will warrantee their work.. if you dont have a low deductable call in and lower it and wait a few months and then file a claim. :rofl:


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

from a good shop the price for the current damage would be 700-1200


----------



## PetMyGoat (May 22, 2010)

yeah, I called insurance today and started claim process, deductable is 500. that figure is kinda what i expected. so i guess im gonna try and just patch it as best i can for now.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya sorry to hear that.. what do you mean patch it?
how close are you to arizona i could fix it for you..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Julie had a scrape about the size of a nickel on her fender. Was about $900 sand, paint, and blend it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bluegoat05 said:


> ok what i can tell you, from painting cars for three years, is that you should definatly file an insurance claim. it will be a comprehensive claim. *comprehensive claim will not make your insurance go up.*. i hope you have a low deductable.. also im not dishonest or anything but if i were i would go to the panels that may have a dent or a scratch and need fixed anyways and scratch them and say they are part of the damage. why not make lemonaid? also make sure the body shop will warrantee their work.. if you dont have a low deductable call in and lower it and wait a few months and then file a claim. :rofl:


Not necessarily.... Too many claims in a certain time span will make your premium go up.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

not if it is comprehensive.. but if you are worried about your rates going up you can ask them when you file the claim and even after you file the claim and you find out your rates are goin up just cancel the claim.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yes IF IT IS COMP. Call your agent. I guarantee you if you file a bunch of comp claims in a 30 day period your rate will be affected.

Same with homeowners.... if you file too many claims in a certain time span your rate for that will go up.

You really think your car insurance company will pay say 5 claims in a 30-60 day claim with excessive totals without your rate being affected?? You better verify it.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya i definatly agree but who would really have bad enough luck to NEED to file that many claims. if you had that many claims in that short of a time you would prob have a serious investigation done on you lol because if that doesnt smell like insurance fraud i dont know what does be if you do one every couple years there should be no reason for and upped rate.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bluegoat05 said:


> ya i definatly agree but who would really have bad enough luck to NEED to file that many claims. if you had that many claims in that short of a time you would prob have a serious investigation done on you lol because if that doesnt smell like insurance fraud i dont know what does be if you do one every couple years there should be no reason for and upped rate.


People who fraud insurance companies are one. Then there are those who tick off people and end up getting their vehicle molested over and over and file claims. Each insurance co has their own criteria and dropping you for multiple claims is industry standard. 500 for comp deductible is high IMO... I have 50.00 per vehicle which is only a few dollars more than 100.00.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Not necessarily.... Too many claims in a certain time span will make your premium go up.


My rates went up $30/month for 3 months after having *1* vent glass window replaced in my Grand Am... it's the smallest window, yet the most expensive. :confused It was my one and only claim with Esurance in the 3 years I've had it. But now it went down again and it's actually cheaper than where it was before...

They do what they want though. State Farm dropped me a few years back just because I didn't report a speeding ticket to them while under their policy.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> My rates went up $30/month for 3 months after having *1* vent glass window replaced in my Grand Am... it's the smallest window, yet the most expensive. :confused It was my one and only claim with Esurance in the 3 years I've had it. But now it went down again and it's actually cheaper than where it was before...
> 
> They do what they want though. State Farm dropped me a few years back just because I didn't report a speeding ticket to them while under their policy.


Maybe the FEDS ought to get involved in the Auto Insurance Industry too? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Wisconsin just made auto insurance mandatory as of this past Tuesday.



Because that'll prevent those people who didn't even bother to get a license or plates in the first place from running around without insurance...


----------

